# ISP3 Mailfilter



## planet_fox (17. Okt. 2008)

Wie geht das nun das ich für Postfach Heinz@foobar.org die mails filter. Heinz Foobar hat zBsp. 5 Konten bei freemailern und 10 Domains. Nun möchte er seine mails gefiltert haben serverseitig in Ordner gmx, web.de, und so weiter.Eventuell möchte er noch nach bestimmten anderen dingen filtern wie zbsp. Wichtig und sowas. Bzw geht das überhaupt schon


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2008)

1) Postfach anlegen.
2) Emails mit fetchmail abholen und in Postfach speichern.
3) Mailfilter zum sortieren anlegen.


----------



## planet_fox (17. Okt. 2008)

> 1) Postfach anlegen.


War mir klar


> 2) Emails mit fetchmail abholen und in Postfach speichern.


auch klar

3) Mailfilter zum sortieren anlegen.
Hier die Frage muss ich mir da einen Filter bauen oder funktioniert das über ISP3 Frontend ?

cu 

Alex


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2008)

> Hier die Frage muss ich mir da einen Filter bauen oder funktioniert das über ISP3 Frontend ?


Schau es Dir doch erstmal an, bevor Du fragst. Also ich baue die meine Filter mit dem Frontend, ob Du das auch machst weiß ich nicht


----------



## planet_fox (25. Nov. 2008)

Also fetchmail holt emails ab ordet sie dem richten mailkonto ein in diesem mailkonto ist ein Odner GMX . Unter der Mailbox habe ich einen Filter der in den Ordner GMX giltern soll aber die mails bleiben im Posteingang und werden nicht sortiert


----------



## Till (25. Nov. 2008)

Wie sieht denn der erzeugte Filter genau aus und was steht im mail header?


----------



## planet_fox (2. Dez. 2008)

Header hab ich per mail geschickt

das ist der filter


```
### BEGIN FILTER_ID:3

`test -e $DEFAULT/..GMX`
if ( $RETURNCODE != 0 )
{
  `maildirmake -f .GMX $DEFAULT`
  `chmod -R 0700 $DEFAULT/.GMX`
  `echo INBOX..GMX >> $DEFAULT/courierimapsubscribed`
}
if (/^To:.*planet_fox@gmx.de/:h)
{
exception {
to $DEFAULT/..GMX/
}
}
### END FILTER_ID:3
```


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2008)

Wie heißt der Ordnername, den Du eingegeben hast? GMX oder .GMX?


----------



## planet_fox (2. Dez. 2008)

> Wie heißt der Ordnername, den Du eingegeben hast? GMX oder .GMX?




```
.GMX
```
Is das Falsch ?


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2008)

Ja, Ordnernamen dürfen keinen Punkt am Anfang haben.


----------



## planet_fox (2. Dez. 2008)

> Ja, Ordnernamen dürfen keinen Punkt am Anfang haben.


ok geändert mal sehn obs jetzt hin haut


----------



## planet_fox (3. Dez. 2008)

ok geht nun danke. Jetzt hab ich nur das Problem getmail holt emails hab ich möchte aber das diese bei gmx bleiben so also hab ich eingeschaltet das erd ie nicht löscht. So nun holt er 5 min später die emails noch mal ab und ich hab nach ein paar tagen x mal die selbe mail. Gibts da schon eine lösung oder ist das ncoh nicht implentiert ?.


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2008)

Soweit ich mich erinnere ist es implementiert.


----------



## planet_fox (3. Dez. 2008)

Ich seh nur folgende Möglichkeiten

Delete emails after retrieval  Ja und Nein

Active Ja und Nein

ich hol per pop ab is das besser über imap, bzw wie macht der das dann wenn ich das einstell baut der dann jedesmal eine Verbindung auf oder wie macht der das


----------



## Quest (3. Dez. 2008)

Den Hinweis mit dem "." im Ordnernamen habe ich bereits berücksichtigt.
Trotzdem werden meine Mails nicht einsortiert.
Ich versuche hier Mails, die über einen Alias empfangen werden testweise in den Junk-Ordner einzuordnen. Wenn das funktioniert mache ich mir Gedanken über die Ordnerstruktur 

Hier die von ISPConfig erzeugte Regel:

```
`test -e $DEFAULT/.Junk`
if ( $RETURNCODE != 0 )
{
  `maildirmake -f Junk $DEFAULT`
  `chmod -R 0700 $DEFAULT/Junk`
  `echo INBOX.Junk >> $DEFAULT/courierimapsubscribed`
}
if (/^To:.*mail@meinedomain.de/:h)
{
exception {
to $DEFAULT/.Junk/
}
}
```


----------



## planet_fox (3. Dez. 2008)

änder den Ordner Junk in Muell oder so mal ab obs dann geht


----------



## planet_fox (4. Dez. 2008)

also ich hab jetzt mal paar filter angelegt, nun holt fetchmail nicht mehr. kann man getmail restarten oder überprüfen?


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2008)

Schau am besten mal in die getmail Doku für Details:

http://pyropus.ca/software/getmail/

die Config liegt glaube ich in /etc/getmail/ und es wird über einen cronjob in der crontab des users getmail aufgerufen.


----------



## Quest (4. Dez. 2008)

Habe jetzt mal einen selbst erstellten Ordner statt dem Junkordner benutzt. Da funktioniert der Filter lustigerweise...


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2008)

Kannst Du bitte mal ein "ls -la" im Maildir ausführen, um zu sehen welche Rechte die verschiedenen Ordner haben. das Maildir liegt in:

/home/vmail/domain.tld/user/


----------



## Quest (4. Dez. 2008)

hmm, ausgerechnet der Ordner .Junk, mit dem ichs versucht habe hat 644.
Hab die Berechtigungen jetzt an die anderen Verzeichnisse angepasst, sprich 700.
Jetzt funktionierts...
Wahnsinn...
Merci für die Hilfe.


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2008)

Wie hattest Du denn den .Junk Ordner angelegt? Mit Deinem IMAP Client?


----------



## Quest (4. Dez. 2008)

Der Junkordner ist doch standardmäßig da, oder nicht?
Also selbst habe ich ihn nicht angelegt.
Das müssen dann Thunderbird oder eGroupware selbst gemacht haben.
Wie gesagt, mit einem selbst angelegten hats vorhin geklappt.

Hab mir die Maildirs von anderen Usern noch angeschaut.
Da passt der Ordner überall...
War wohl so ein wandelbares Bit wie sie Dr. Lanning im Film I Robot beschreibt 


> Es hat immer Geister in der Maschine gegeben. Zufällige Codesegmente gruppierten sich und formten unerwartete Protokolle.


----------

